# I'm a Dreamer



## kysainitaly (Aug 31, 2014)

I have wanted to move to Italy for as long as I can remember. I have visited twice, the last visit as a woofer volunteer on an olive farm. I am not old enough to retire and really don't want to wait til I am in my 60's to begin enjoying Italy full time. I guess what I would like to know is if it's really possible to move to Italy, get a job, etc, without being independently wealthy? I am in love with everything Italian, the country, the language, the food, the people. I currently live in the Midwest, United States, and have yet to meet anyone who understands this passion of mine. lol Sometimes I just want to sell my house, everything in it, and take the cash, and my dogs, and head to Italy. Is that realistic? Probably not, but the urge is there almost every day! I have read lots of memoirs of americans who have moved to Italy, but most of the time these are people who have boatloads of money who can buy and renovate a farmhouse in Tuscany. That is not me. I don't like large cities, more of a small town woman who dreams of drizzling fresh olive oil over a home-baked loaf of Tuscan bread. I guess I'd just like to hear from people who made the move to Italy and any tips they can give me on making my dream a reality.

Ciao! Kysa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, in order to live and work in Italy (or any EU country) you need to find the job first and then let your employer-to-be handle the visa process for you. It's normally necessary that you speak some level of Italian (conversational at least) in order to have a fighting chance at finding a job. But stranger things have happened.

Haven't done it for Italy (cause I don't speak Italian), but I did manage to get myself to Germany by finding a job there. It's not easy. And it will take some time and concentration on your part - but it's not entirely impossible.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kysainitaly (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been doing the Rosetta Stone Italian for awhile. I am trying to learn some every day, but work intrudes too often. I have looked at job sites for Italy, but I don't know which ones are legit and which ones are scams. It's hard to tell anymore. Do you have any suggestions? I am a retail store manager but am open to learning new things! I loved working on the olive farm. Thanks!

Kysa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start with the standard sites: Monster (which has an Italian version), StepStone, LinkedIn and if you can find it, the Italian unemployment office should have a site with job postings on it. From those sites you should be able to get an idea of the major recruiters in Italy.

But to launch a credible job hunt from overseas, you need to plan on making a few trips on your own dime in order to make yourself available for interviews. (Not, obviously, until you have some positive response to your CV.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Also take a look at https://www.usajobs.gov

Yes, it is a legitimate US Government website and has many postings for jobs in Italy.


----------



## kysainitaly (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for the job sites! I really appreciate your input and help! Accbgb, are you currently living in Italy? And if yes, how long have you been there?


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Fed job is the way to go. I lived in Italy for four years under such an arrangement. Be persistent.


----------

